# ocean city - 12/24/06



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

went to my parents new house in ocean city for christmas. had hoped to do some fishing with my younger brother, but that never materialized. he picked up some clams at fin-atics, and they suggested the 9th street bridge. evidently that has been a good spot for stripers in the last week. at the south end, i talked to two guys who were claming, and another who was flyfishing. no bites for any of them near the old pier. there were some trucks on the beach at corson's inlet state park, but my walk didn't quite get me down far enough to talk to them. the tide was very low on the afternoon of christmas eve, but i only saw one hole that looked promising. i won't be back for a while, so for anyone in oc, take a look at 55th street. i did not see any bait offshore, or in the suds, and there were no birds working anywhere. happy new year everyone.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Apparently here in Central NJ they are catching few dinks on articials, nothing of good size from the shores.


----------

